# Looking in Michigan's UP and not finding anything



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

We are trying to find homesteading property in the UP with a house that all six of us will fit in. DH got transferred, and we are really excited, but we can't find a house and he is currently living in a motel while the kids and I try to sell our house in the Traverse city area. Does anyone know a good realtor in Marquette county? How about good places to look? We have tried Zillow, Trulia, Realtor.com, and some others, but we just can't find what we need. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Have you tried United Country?


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

United country doesn't have anything in the UP listed.


----------



## DeLaney (Sep 19, 2014)

Have you tried landandfarm.com? If I remember correctly they had a few properties for sale in the UP. Also you could try Craigslist there might be some deals to be had on there.


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

http://www.joshsteinland.com/


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Up here Craigslist is your best bet. Along Lake Superior you may find distances to be deceiving. With those winters you will want to be closer to town than you may think.

Our house will be going on the market soon but we are 2 hours south of you .

Terri


----------



## UP_DK (Aug 5, 2011)

You can search the listings by city here:

http://www.premierrealestate.org/SearchAreaHomes


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. We put in an offer on a house on Friday, and are negotiating back and forth right now. Hopefully someone will want to buy the house we are selling... Now is not the ideal time to sell in Grand Traverse county.


----------

